# Normais climatolológicas 1961-1990



## apassosviana (22 Mar 2008 às 22:46)

Para aceder ao formulario de pesquisa de normais da FAO em português: *Normais FAO-Acesso em Pt*



> A informação climática da FAO é uma ferramenta on line que integra a informação climática da superfície da terra em valores médios mensais, a 10 minutos de resolução espacial, para o período de 1961-1990. A ferramenta inclui a latitude, longitude e altitude de cada local e apresenta as seguintes variáveis climáticas mensais:
> •	Precipitação em mm/m (Prc.)
> •	Precipitação em mm/d (Prc.)
> •	Coeficiente de variação da precipitação em percentagem (Prc.cv)
> ...


----------

